# Eine etwas ungewöhnlich Frage



## Der Schatten (19. Januar 2005)

Ich fand keinen Bereich, wo das besser hinpassen würde.

 Gibt es hier einen Crack in Sachen Fotographie. Also nicht nur das Fotographieren an sich, sondern auch in Sachen Hardware - also Digicams und digitale Camcorder?

 Die Frage ist zugegebenermaßen ziemlich unspezifisch. Muss jetzt nur in die Arbeit und dadurch fehlte mir die Zeit für mehr. Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir antworten würdet. Dann könnte ich mich später an denjenigen wenden.


 MfG
 Ilu


----------



## Lord-Lance (19. Januar 2005)

Ziemlich schwierig einschätzen zu können ob dir jemand eine Antwort auf eine Frage geben kann die du gar nicht gestellt hast...


----------



## jccTeq (19. Januar 2005)

Er hat doch eine Frage gestellt: 



> Gibt es hier einen Crack in Sachen Fotographie. Also nicht nur das Fotographieren an sich, sondern auch in Sachen Hardware - also Digicams und digitale Camcorder?


----------



## Der Schatten (20. Januar 2005)

Es gibt viele Personen, die sich mit den technischen Gegebenheiten von Handys auskenne. Ich suche eine Person, die in gleichem Maße auf dem Thema digitale Kameras und Camcorder versiert ist.

 Also jemand, der Auskunft darüber geben kann, was gut und was schlecht ist bzw. unwichtige Funktionen sind. Der ausreichend Sachkenntniss hat, um eine - natürlich ohne Gewährleistung - Kaufempfehlung aussprechen zu können. Ich denke, dass das mein Anliegen am besten beschreibt.


 MfG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Januar 2005)

Der Schatten hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es hier einen Crack in Sachen Fotographie ... Digicams und digitale Camcorder ... technischen Gegebenheiten von Handys



Hmm, also mal ganz ehrlich:
Weißt du denn wenigstens selbst in etwa, was du nu genau willst und kannst es
nur nicht in klare Worte fassen? Oder ist es tatsächlich das, was oben steht, wofür
du gerne Empfehlungen haben möchtest?

Wenn ich jetzt mal vom positiven Fall ausgehe, dass du tatsächlich dieses Sammelsurium
oben ernstmeinst, hier meine Empfehlung:

Kauf dir ein Handy, eine digitale Fotokamera und einen digitalen Camcorder.

Vielleicht als Handy einen Nokia Communicator, als Fotokamera eine Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II
mit Profiobjektiven und als Camcorder eine Canon XL2 plus Weitwinkelobjektiv, Sachtlerstativ
und Portabrace-Tasche.
Wenn du dich etwas umschaust sollte alles zusammen für rund 20.000 Euro zu kriegen sein.

Aber vielleicht war deine Frage ja ganz ganz anders gemeint. Das allerdings kannst nur du wissen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## _chefrocka (20. Januar 2005)

Also ich würde anstatt der Canon 1D Mark II ja die Hasselblad H1D drauflegen. Dann is man auch mal gerne bei über 30.000 €.


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2005)

@Der Schatten:
Ich denke auch, dass, wenn Du klare Bedürfnisse hast bezüglich des Kaufes, hier kompetente
Antworten gegeben werden können. Du musst nur mal sagen, was Du vorhast. Was hast Du
Dir schon angeguckt. Welche Geräte sind Dir "sympathisch" 

mfg chmee


----------



## hamude (21. Januar 2005)

gute frage
hatte ich auch 
aber ich kann hier nur auf eine internetseite verweisen

http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/cont_index.php3

hoffe das diese der erhoffte crack ist

hamude


----------

